# Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included - Threads of Interest



## Unforgiven (Sep 17, 2006)

What are the Differences in Charging in Parallel or Series 

Charger Comparison

Li-Ion protection technology and possible dangers

123 Battery Shoot Out

Light Meter Benchmark Testing - CPF style

NiMh Battery Shoot Out

NiMh Battery Shoot Out Part II

Li-Ion Battery Shootout

Lithium 18650 Safe Chemistry Performance Shootout

flashlight/rechargable battery compatibility chart

Alkaline Battery Shootout

CPF University: EE course (Lessons)

Maha MH-C9000 SUPPORT / FAQ Thread

Driver board list/regulator board list

Some Li-ion comparison tests

MDs Rechargeable Compatibility chart/guide for popular flashlights! 

Pila IBC Charger

Build a Basic uC Led Driver - A Tutorial (now uses pushbutton)

Lithium Ion categories

The PhD-M6 thread (programable hotwire driver for the SF-M6) ... 

TTA's Picks for Best Answers to Rechargeable Battery Questions

TTA's NiMH/NiCD Battery Charger Specifications Thread

Simple guide to using a DMM for measurements

Bluetooth controlled Led Driver Tutorial

Eneloop-Performance Details for Experts

selfbuilt's CR123A Comparison Review: 4Sevens, Titanium Innovations, Tenergy, Surefire, Duracell

Illustrated Charging Process by VidPro

Intro to Ragone Plots

The AA NiMh Performance Test Thread

Mobile Phone control of POD devices

An Interesting Aged/Cycled 18650, 14500, 10440 Cell ShootOut

Tech Tricks Homemade Balance Charging Cradles

What exactly does "IMR" mean? 

HKJ Li-Ion Battery test review/summary

Rewrapping a battery

CR123A and rechargeable substitutes

Shan SH-168DLCD

Charger ML-102

Charger Soshine SC-S7

Heseny HXY-18650-2A (4.35 volt)

Charger Cytac CY-U18D

LIPOnano

Enedepots A8

Charger Fenix ARE-C1 

Charger Xtar VP1

Review of Charger Soshine SC-S1mix V3

Charger TrustFire TR-001

Charger module with TP4056 controller

Charger Sysmax/NiteCore i2

Charger SysMax i4 V1 

Charger SysMax/NiteCore Intellicharger i4 V2

Review of charger Soshine SC-S1max V3

Charger Xtar WP6 II

Charger Xtar MP2

Charger Efest BIO


----------

